# Vasodilator Study



## rparikh (Aug 16, 2013)

Our Dr. did BHC , Vasodilator study for pulmonary hypertension, and PCI/Stent to Lad. Codes I have is 93460-26-59 and 92928. How do I code for Vasodilator study. Thanks!


----------



## Misty Dawn (Aug 17, 2013)

rparikh said:


> Our Dr. did BHC , Vasodilator study for pulmonary hypertension, and PCI/Stent to Lad. Codes I have is 93460-26-59 and 92928. How do I code for Vasodilator study. Thanks!




With add on code 93463 (if the documentation supports)

This is from Coding Strategies, Inc on when to 93463 

During an acute vasodilator challenge test for pulmonary hypertension, the physician performs a right heart catheterization to measure the patient's pulmonary artery pressures. Then, with the pulmonary artery catheter still in place, the cardiologist gives the patient strong but short-acting drugs that cause the arteries to expand.  If the patient's pulmonary artery pressure drops significantly, then the patient will most likely respond to treatment with calcium channel blockers.

Challenge tests during cardiac catheterization are reported with add-on code +93463 [Pharmacologic agent administration (eg, inhaled nitric oxide, intravenous infusion of nitroprusside, dobutamine, milrinone, or other agent), including assessing hemodynamic measurements before, during, after, and repeat pharmacologic agent administration, when performed (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)].

Code 93463 is reported only once regardless of how many substances the physician administers.  It can be reported together with any of the non-CHD or CHD cardiac catheterization codes with the exception of 93454-93455 (coronary artery/bypass graft catheterization without right or left heart catheterization).  It does not require modifier 26 for professional component billing.

For example, a physician performs right heart catheterization on a patient with pulmonary hypertension, then administers intravenous adenosine while monitoring the patient's pressures.  The right heart catheterization is reported with 93451 and the adenosine challenge test is reported with 93463.


HTH, Misty Sebert CPC, CCC


----------



## rparikh (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

